# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Ophef over wangedrag militairen vr 17 nov 2006 | geen reactie - NOS Headlines

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Ophef over wangedrag militairen vr 17 nov 2006 | geen reactie*
*NOS Headlines -** 22 uur geleden*
Er is veel ophef over de Nederlandse militairen die gevangenen hebben gemarteld in Zuid-Irak. De gevangenen werden uit hun slaap gehouden, er werd met felle lichten op ze geschenen en ze kregen irritante hoge geluiden te horen. *...* 
Imago krijgsmacht in het geding Reformatorisch Dagblad
*alle 2 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

